# Rear seat floor pan install



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Found a bit of a mess under my rear seat when I removed it and the seat belts. The tunnel is good but around the seatbelt bolts is rotted through and parts of the floor. Anything white in the pic is a hole. Figured best to replace the whole panel. Looks like the old panel can be cut out pretty easy. Anyone ever replace this panel. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Got a replacement from Dynacorn. My plan is to use the new panel as a template and lap joint weld it. I read that butt welding is the best way but I feel I don't have the skill set for that. Plus I am using flux core wire. 
Sorry for the long post
Attached is a pic of the rear and a pic of the replacement panel


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7u6d5qtspayuaq/2016-04-26 10.51.26.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7pt71vosiuewgwl/2016-04-27 15.35.34.png?dl=0


----------

